# Keeping things positive



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

There have been some negative attitudes starting to creep in here and we need to stop that from taking over. This is a site for pros to come together and talk about their companies and the industry and I would hope we could all remain professional in our conduct. 

I know that sometimes negative attitudes are a reaction to others being negative and that's understandable but all the more reason why we need to stop this from happening. For a couple of you though it seems that a negative attitude is the norm and for those few people this may not be the site for you.

Anyways, just a quick note. *Keep it positive or keep it off this site.*

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

There's a difference between debate and even arguments vs insults and cutting comments. I'm not saying we all need to talk like we are in an episode of Leave it to Beaver but I think we can be respectful and still have a healthy debate.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not calling anyone out here, just making a general post. Just a general call to keep things positive. That's it.

Not leave it to beaver, just civil.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I do think however some of us are a little too sensitive, and are too easily offended.


 I agree with that as well. I'm not trying to turn this into the Disney Channel. Just keep things civil. Overall things are fine. 


pauliplumber said:


> I miss "Leave it to Beaver".


And Andy Griffith


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I'm offended that you are insinuating that I might be possibly too sensitive....


well... now that's just hurtful 

Once again guys... I'm not trying to turn this into the Disney Channel and there are some things that get caught by moderators early before other people see it. This is just a general reminder. 

How this came up. I sent a PM to one member asking that he/she keep things a little more positive. Just a simple request. Then he/she reported a bunch of other posts saying they were negative. Instead of making it a big deal I thought I'd make a general post. I do think some people are to negative and I do agree that some people are to sensitive. I'm just trying to find a happy medium.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Read the above statements. No discussion necessary.

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, seems again people can't help themselves. PLEASE, everyone... just stop going at each other. Stay on topic and stay positive.

Thanks.


----------

